# windows 8 and Ringcentral



## Dandoe (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi. I loaded Ringcentral in my new Toshiba that has Windows 8. Ringcentral worked after download, but after I shut down the computer Ringcentral could not be used again after start up. I uninstalled it, reloaded it again and the same thing happened again. It worked, but after shutting it down it would not operate on the next start up.
I don't get it. Is it a settings problem? Thanks for any help.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/273843642333024256


----------



## benjaminc (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi there, I work at RingCentral. A new edition of the softphone did launch late last year, as the tweet in dai's post hinted. It's compatible with 32- and 64-bit W8, W7, Vista and XP. To get it, you will need to be on the latest version of our platform - we are rolling it out to Office customers now. Professional and Fax accounts will be migrated later in the year (probably in the spring/summer). Feel free to ask me any follow-up questions.


----------



## Dandoe (Jan 16, 2013)

OK. I'll see if we have the latest platform, as you call it, and see what happens.
Thanks


----------



## benjaminc (Jan 16, 2013)

I'd be happy to check - just email your account info socialmedia{at}ringcentral{dot}com.


----------

